# Pre-owned Guitars-by Stars



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

it makes me wonder why a person would buy a guitar or an amp. that has been played by JOHNNY SUPERSTAR or ??

equipment that has been played by most of these guys is DONE, when it is sold.

what am i missing??--please tell me..


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

what do you mean by DONE? Do you think there is a certain point that a guitar wears out?

here's one, my '01 R9, was originally owned by Mick Ralphs. The guy goes through a lot of Les Pauls, but he kept this through to Nov 04. On the upside, I assumed (correctly) he wouldn't buy it and keep playing it if it was a lemon.

Did I buy it because it was a Star Guitar? Nope. I bought it because it was a deal due to the bit of buckle rash and a few nicks and dings he'd put into it. I figure I saved between $500 and $1000. And I could seriously care less if it has some dings, I'm going to put some there myself.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Ive got a bunch of stuff, Guitars and old Blackface amps from a big name. The most amazing stuff Ive ever come accross. Other than a few nicks here and there, the stuffs all like new. Well maintained, by the best techs on the planet. If they needed something, they got it. It all depends on what it is and who had it. If it was one of Pete Townsends glued and reglued, that might be a different story, or one of Jimmies ash piles...then I might agree with you.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some people don't buy them to play--but to show off--so condition isn't as important.

One of my guitars was obviously gigged with--but it still plays beautifully.

It's been honestly "relic'd"


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

dwagar said:


> what do you mean by DONE? Do you think there is a certain point that a guitar wears out?
> 
> here's one, my '01 R9, was originally owned by Mick Ralphs. The guy goes through a lot of Les Pauls, but he kept this through to Nov 04. On the upside, I assumed (correctly) he wouldn't buy it and keep playing it if it was a lemon.
> 
> Did I buy it because it was a Star Guitar? Nope. I bought it because it was a deal due to the bit of buckle rash and a few nicks and dings he'd put into it. I figure I saved between $500 and $1000. And I could seriously care less if it has some dings, I'm going to put some there myself.


I must admit, I only faintly knew the name...so I had to look it up. Bad Company, eh? Cool.


BTW, I think you saved more than 500-1000$...


"Currently A 1960 Gibson Les Paul Standard that he used in Bad Company is available to purchase on eBay for the sum of $95,000.00 USD."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mick_Ralphs


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

They are rarely "done." Most are dumped when they change endorsements, or visited way too many pawn shops. I have a few, and the worst was one that was rotated amonst Guild endorsees, and potential endorsees. Its been thru hell, but its still fine. I sold Coustfan a PRS that was heavily toured for years in Sevendust, and it plays awesome. The only complaint I have is when you get a Joe Perry one, you get cigarette burns in the finish, and while looks arent important, I dont want people thinking that I do something as stoopid as smoke.........


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jimmy peters said:


> it makes me wonder why a person would buy a guitar or an amp. that has been played by JOHNNY SUPERSTAR or ??
> 
> equipment that has been played by most of these guys is DONE, when it is sold.
> 
> what am i missing??--please tell me..


Its a type of idolatry (if they're actually paying more for it than if they were buying from a nobody).
Some people feel connected to a great person/event by owning an object related to it/them. Kind of like owning a stick that Gretzky scored a game winner with, or the #61 home run ball. The degree of greatness of that moment in time determines the value to that person, not anything intrinsic to the object itself. eg. a #63 ball is "worth" the same as a #61 ball (about $5.), but people would pay a lot more for the #63 ball *providing they could afford it.

What I dont get is when people buy signature models of guitars at much higher prices with little added to the value of the guitar. Case in point a Gibson Les Paul "John Sykes" edition....You want me to pay thousands more than a regular LP Black beauty because you ran a belt sander across it and REMOVED the toggle switch tip????? I love John Sykes, but get bent, Gibson.

I cant even imagine explaining that purchase to my wife.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL and there is a much much older belief that people hold, consciously or not. That the act of possessing something imbues in that something the nature of the person who possessed it. It is a belief that is either a spoken or unspoken aspect of most world religions. There are many churches that have relic bones of long past priests, there is a congregation of Buddhist temples around a famed tree under which the Buddha dreamed, there are similar analogy's in all faiths.

Unknowingly, people will express this idea in how they interact with their world. Possessing something of an idols in such manner brings to the 'person possessing' a sense of closeness or connection to that idol. No matter what that item is they possess. In such a manner, an instrument is not an instrument any longer, it is a piece of another persons spirit/being/identity/psyche.

As to the truth or validity of such a notion... well, I wont speculate; I will simply believe there be truths stranger than fictions in this world :smile:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> LOL and there is a much much older belief that people hold, consciously or not. That the act of possessing something imbues in that something the nature of the person who possessed it. It is a belief that is either a spoken or unspoken aspect of most world religions. There are many churches that have relic bones of long past priests, there is a congregation of Buddhist temples around a famed tree under which the Buddha dreamed, there are similar analogy's in all faiths.
> 
> Unknowingly, people will express this idea in how they interact with their world. Possessing something of an idols in such manner brings to the 'person possessing' a sense of closeness or connection to that idol. No matter what that item is they possess. In such a manner, an instrument is not an instrument any longer, it is a piece of another persons spirit/being/identity/psyche.
> 
> As to the truth or validity of such a notion... well, I wont speculate; I will simply believe there be truths stranger than fictions in this world :smile:


Good points, similar to what I was trying to say, but your analogy to religion was much better than mine to sports memorabilia.

I guess for some fans, a beat up guitar owned by Keith, or any of the Mick's, is akin to The Holy Grail or Shroud of Turin, Ark of the Covenant, or other precious artifact, whereas to non-believers, they're just an old cup, a rag and a box.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Good points, similar to what I was trying to say, but your analogy to religion was much better than mine to sports memorabilia.
> 
> I guess for some fans, a beat up guitar owned by Keith, or any of the Mick's, is akin to The Holy Grail or Shroud of Turin, Ark of the Covenant, or other precious artifact, whereas to non-believers, they're just an old cup, a rag and a box.


LOL thank you. Mind, I don't think mine is better, I wanted to put out that the mindset (however people wish to describe it) is actually not just a modern fad or experience. Sports memorabilia is something I think people can immediately understand and such people "who collect" get a bad rap as being a little on the crazy side. LOL "old cup, a rag and a box" made me laugh out loud! 

It is just that, it is not a new thing. Humans have collected for many centuries and have collected some really odd things.

I am wondering if there should be a "I collect the oddest things" thread down there... being new I'd be surprised if there isn't already such a thread.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Well you 2 guys have the collector perspective down, but from a player perspective, if I can buy a guitar from someone I know, and its a great player, I'll do it regardless of who it was owned by. All the guitars I have from famous players are all players that I would describe as "meh" in terms of their respective bands music. The ones that I dont bond with get Ebayed, as I have no use for them...........
As for the signature model thing, yes most are over priced and bogus, but there are exceptions. Remember the Gibson Les Paul is actually a signature model for Les Paul. And there are other cases where the signature model is so radically different than the regular one, the price is justified. Of course that rarely happens when you talk of Gibson Signature models...........


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Well you 2 guys have the collector perspective down, but from a player perspective, if I can buy a guitar from someone I know, and its a great player, I'll do it regardless of who it was owned by. All the guitars I have from famous players are all players that I would describe as "meh" in terms of their respective bands music. The ones that I dont bond with get Ebayed, as I have no use for them...........
> As for the signature model thing, yes most are over priced and bogus, but there are exceptions. Remember the Gibson Les Paul is actually a signature model for Les Paul. And there are other cases where the signature model is so radically different than the regular one, the price is justified. Of course that rarely happens when you talk of Gibson Signature models...........


This always makes me smile. 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=S8O5wZAd2z4

If only Coors wasn't such a bland beer.


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

The is only 1 "Star owned guitar" that I would ever care to own, and I know who the guy and he'll never let it go


----------



## desinet1 (May 11, 2008)

Vintage guitars are also excellent for pure investment purpose.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

some points are made on the guitars, but what about the amps. no amp is going to last that long on the road, especialy, when handled by roadies and not the owner.
you can buy new tube amps,so why buy a box that has a 4or5 yr. hard usage.
as for GUITARS---
i guess my main example is FENDERS SRV model. i for one would not take that thing to a party let alone stand on a stage with it.
good luck and thanks for your responses
jimmy peters


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Well folks. Here's your chance to buy
Richie Sambora's strat. Only $11k.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Well folks. Here's your chance to buy
> Richie Sambora's strat. Only $11k.


That guy has been trying to sell that for over a year...I think he dropped the price from 12k lol...Most of his other stuff is overpriced as well. Esp. considering the small not particularly affluent town he lives in (Dunnville).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Perhaps it is a "mojo" factor in acquiring these guitars.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for the responces guys, i guess i'm not star struck.

good luck
jimmy peters:rockon2:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Was the question why would you pay MORE for a Star Guitar? That's kind of the drift I see here. I paid well less than market for mine (see above).

As far as sig guitars go, that's a whole different discussion.

I did install a Clapton circuit in my Strat. $99 at Axe Music. I think it's just great for the $. On board boost and overdrive, and kicks into the mids. What's not to like about that?

But if it wouldn't have been for the sig guitar, this wouldn't have been available. So, I see it as a bonus for me.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> I am wondering if there should be a "I collect the oddest things" thread down there... being new I'd be surprised if there isn't already such a thread.


Why not starting it? That will help us to understand. For myself, I was the kind of person who want the Johnny Rockstar guitar because he was in it...but I discover that wasn't correct with my belief. I'm againt all the fashion compagny name, not love a brand but when I saw kid with a compagny on theif hat, shirt, shoes, pants etc I think it's like prostitute yourself. Brand aren't that bad, live for them is maybe a little akward! So paying for a rockstar instrument is almost the same thing, I live for me not for them! 
My two cents!


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

The other guitar player in my band has a beat but sweet '73 tele Deluxe once owned by Jim Cuddy. He bought it in Kingston. Who wants to make an offer?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Greenbacker said:


> The other guitar player in my band has a beat but sweet '73 tele Deluxe once owned by Jim Cuddy. He bought it in Kingston. Who wants to make an offer?


It isn't black with a humbucker is it?


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

It sure is. Why?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Greenbacker said:


> It sure is. Why?



I met Jim Cuddy at the Bruinswick House. They were in the middle of recording their first album. This is probably not the same guitar as you said it was a Deluxe. Anyway he had a 66' black with a humbucker in it. It was a month or two away from my 66' black with a humbucker in it. Just wondering where this guitar went. I sent an email through the the BR web site asking but of course no replies.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> it makes me wonder why a person would buy a guitar or an amp. that has been played by JOHNNY SUPERSTAR or ??
> 
> equipment that has been played by most of these guys is DONE, when it is sold.
> 
> what am i missing??--please tell me..


Not all are done Jimmy... this one see a tour with Alice Cooper... previously owned by Ryan Roxy...


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

i think i may have chosen the wrong subject, i should have said AMPS AND NOT GUITARS.
anyway i have learned a lot so far.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's one for sale. Would you consider it??? 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Richie-Sambora-of-Bon-Jovi-W0QQAdIdZ51493154

(not me)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Here's one for sale. Would you consider it???
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Richie-Sambora-of-Bon-Jovi-W0QQAdIdZ51493154
> 
> (not me)



Hmmm well...

Nope, not my cup of tea. Someone mentioned Jimi Hendrix and his ash heap. Now, to me that would be interesting. That is a piece of history and is something that should be seen and talked about by people. I sat my 9 year old down and showed him the footage of Hendrix doing that (tis on youtube of course). His eyes lit up and he became more animated than I've seen him in a long time. He promptly went and worked through half his book on guitar (he's only had one lesson so far) and I think will shortly surprise his teacher.

To me that is where an item has value as a collectible piece of history more than something that from 10 paces looks just like any of a thousand other somethings. But, that is my personal take on this 

The other side of the "historical" side of life are instruments like the Stradivarius violins. Those are valued in the many thousands of dollars, they are many years old, and they are still played in concerts around the world. There is so few that their histories are well known and documented. If it were me, and I played the violin and I had a few extra million.... http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12824291/

~Peace~
Keeps


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Why would a guitar pre-owned by someone notable be worth purchasing, and perhaps be worth a lot more?

Well, for starters,the instrument may have some historical significance (e.g., the Strat used to play "Layla"), though most of us don't have the sort of cash for those kinds of instruments.

Second, it may have a quirk and a rather unique sound for some reason. Peter Green's "wrong-way round" Les Paul comes to mind.

Third, it may be seen as a kind of "shortcut" to nailing a particular sound. If you know the artist's work, and know what that instrument sounds like, you already have a preview of what it might sound lilke in your hands.

Fourth, if the previous owner is a "star" of any calibre, chances are pretty good that they a) have seen and played a lot of instruments and bought this one because it compared favourably for some reason, and b) they had it set up and maintained properly by someone paid to do a decent job.

Of course if it comes to instruments owned by meat-and-potatoes players like Sambora, the chances are good that he puts more thought into his wives than into his instruments, so you may get something out of #4 above, but not a great deal.

Rather than disparage Mr. Sambora, who has never done any wrong to me, let me just say that some musicians, by the way they live their lives and produce their oeuvre, give one the sense that they acquire many instruments somewhat thoughtlessly, or in a superficial manner, such that knowing it was owned by them is not really a harbinger of anything noteworthy.

I'd pay more for a guitar previously owned by David Wilcox, who I see as putting considerable thought into every instrument he has played, than I might for a guitar owned by a great many people who have enjoyed heavy rotation on MTV or Much.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Here's one for sale. Would you consider it???
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Richie-Sambora-of-Bon-Jovi-W0QQAdIdZ51493154
> 
> (not me)


not for 11000- it is still only a fender.does it sound any different as to who played it?
then again i am not a collector.
i play a 56 /57 gretsch duo jet because i like the axe better than anything else i have tried, which i got in 1959 at l&m in toronto.

traded a 56 les paul custom for it, simply because i could duplicate the sound, and it weighed 1/2 as much.
but i guess BEAUTY IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER.

GOOD LUCK
JIMMY PETERS


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

*Epi Junior. $5k!?!*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Autographed-by-the-Rolling-Stones-W0QQAdIdZ54603196
Signed by the kjdr
An epi? Yeah..right.


----------

